# Hey, Buffalo NYarea guys/gals we can't be left out of a meet.



## grandview

What do you think. Maybe after the New Year? Can we meet somewhere in the middle maybe Cheektowaga or West Seneca?


----------



## Kosty

Lets have a rochester and buffalo meet with a truck show in corfu


----------



## Pearcelawn

*Like the combined idea.*

I like the idea of a combined Rochester/Buffalo meet. Maybe after the new year?!


----------



## Got Grass?

Count me in...


----------



## Pearcelawn

Anyone else??


----------



## grandview

How about names of a few places or towns in between us?


----------



## snyps

I am in..

Amherst, NY


----------



## diehrd

Batavia is approx half way !


----------



## grandview

I don't mind Batavia. Is the Polka Dot still around?


----------



## Got Grass?

From clarence here, anytime afternoon is uaually good for me, I work at a club too so thurs-sat evenings are usually bad.


----------



## Pearcelawn

*Batavia's good.*

How about a Sat. or Sun. afternoon. There will be enough daylight to check out each others plow's.:bluebounc


----------



## diehrd

I am free most days except thiis weekend


----------



## Kosty

corfu would probably be half way thats exit 48A or batavia exit 48, 

im good anytime


----------



## Grn Mtn

*Me too...*

Batavia sounds fine, I'd even bring the plow that far, although there's a good greek diner on elmwood ave I haven't been to in a while, and pizza plant in amherst, and theres that ice cream place with something like 200 kinds of milkshakes in hamburg.... I think I'm hungry.

Yeah lets meet.


----------



## Earthscapes

I'm in.
Any location is fine, heres a mid point for suggestion: 
"The Log Cabin Restaurant" 1.5miles N of exit 48a Pembroke.
Over looks Indian Falls, and if you get lucky maybe the polar bears will be out swimming. 

Keith

BTW, Got Grass you better there, you still owe me a few


----------



## Pearcelawn

Milkshakes sound good to me too!!

C'mon guys/gals let's make this one good!!:waving:


----------



## Grn Mtn

too bad there wasn't a feature that you could pm everyone that had a certain location with the same message, cause I can think of at least a dozen more guys that haven't replied.


----------



## grandview

Here's the address.

Indian Falls Log Cabin Restaurant
1227 Gilmore Rd
Corfu NY 14036

Check it out on Map quest

How about date between Jan. 7-13 ?


----------



## Got Grass?

8,9,10, are good for me...


----------



## Grn Mtn

Jan 8 and 9 I can do


----------



## Pearcelawn

I can do Jan. 8 or 9 too. Maybe we should do a weekend day so the folks with jobs other than plowing can join us. Just a thought.


----------



## Grn Mtn

Pearcelawn;340581 said:


> I can do Jan. 8 or 9 too. Maybe we should do a weekend day so the folks with jobs other than plowing can join us. Just a thought.


or do it at 6pm ...


----------



## Pearcelawn

That is a possibility too.


----------



## snyps

I would only be able to make it on a weekend. I work with computers during the week.


----------



## mole

maybe it will snow by then and we can all do each others accounts. that would be a site a convoy of plow trucks assulting one neighbor hood at a time. probably make the news. 

count me in.


----------



## Earthscapes

> that would be a site a convoy of plow trucks assulting one neighbor hood at a time. probably make the news.


LOL

I don't need any help in attracting more attention than needed. 
25 Plow trucks ticketed in Amherst for not having "Snowplowing Permits". Satish would have a field day.

Weekends are usually better for me to, the kids have alot going on during the week.

Keith


----------



## Grn Mtn

Earthscapes;340786 said:


> ..25 Plow trucks ticketed in Amherst for not having "Snowplowing Permits". Satish would have a field day...


Nah, no tickets, we would all be your sub contractors for the day.


----------



## Got Grass?

Ok, how about Jan. 6th at 6pm @
Indian Falls Log Cabin Restaurant
1227 Gilmore Rd
Corfu NY 14036 ???????? 
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...US</span></span>&cid=lfmaplink2&name=&dtype=s

Before we do anything we sould get a head count & make reservations at the place.
The 6th would be a good day for me as I can easily get out of working that day due to a lame local band playing... lol...

Keith, you do have a point there... & yes I do owe ya!!!

§ 166-2. Permit required. 
No person, firm or corporation shall plow snow or cause or allow same to be plowed by the use of any vehicle within the Town of Amherst outside the Village of Williamsville unless a permit therefor as hereinafter prescribed, issued by the Town Clerk, is in full force and effect and such permit is prominently displayed by affixing it to the vehicle so as to be readily visible from the exterior thereof.

The applicant shall, at the time of the filing of his application, pay a permit fee of $15 for each vehicle


----------



## diehrd

Got Grass?;341038 said:


> Ok, how about Jan. 6th at 6pm @
> Indian Falls Log Cabin Restaurant
> 1227 Gilmore Rd
> Corfu NY 14036 ????????
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...US</span></span>&cid=lfmaplink2&name=&dtype=s
> 
> Before we do anything we sould get a head count & make reservations at the place.
> The 6th would be a good day for me as I can easily get out of working that day due to a lame local band playing... lol...
> 
> Keith, you do have a point there... & yes I do owe ya!!!
> 
> § 166-2. Permit required.
> No person, firm or corporation shall plow snow or cause or allow same to be plowed by the use of any vehicle within the Town of Amherst outside the Village of Williamsville unless a permit therefor as hereinafter prescribed, issued by the Town Clerk, is in full force and effect and such permit is prominently displayed by affixing it to the vehicle so as to be readily visible from the exterior thereof.
> 
> The applicant shall, at the time of the filing of his application, pay a permit fee of $15 for each vehicle


Well clearly we wont meet in Amherst,,way not Batavia ? I think a mutual location would be important to agree on .....


----------



## Grn Mtn

what about meeting at a bar instead of a restaurant- not for the purpose of getting hammered (that was for my college days) but so we can hang-out and check out each others trucks and order munchies if need be.

If you know another member in the area, pm them and clue them in, right now its only looks to be a handful of us.


----------



## Earthscapes

Umm The Log Cabin is a Bar/Restaurant. I've spent alot of years in there, they have munchies to steaks on the menu. Even some scenery behind the bar, on most nights


----------



## grandview

I can do the 6th. I've been PMing some of the guys about this.


----------



## Pearcelawn

Jan 6 at the Indian Hills Log Cabin Rest., like Got Grass suggested, sounds good. I think if we could agree on a time and place we could generate some more interest.

How about it?


----------



## Kosty

Im down hey roland we can run down together


----------



## grandview

What about this. Start it around 3-4pm and make it a rolling time so guys can come early and if they need to leave with other guys coming later, this way someone is always there? Or do we say 3pm until the last person leaves?


----------



## Pearcelawn

Any more ideas? If not, lets lock this up and make it a plan.


----------



## grandview

I'm still in for the 6th of Jan.


----------



## Pearcelawn

Me too, and I like the idea of a rolling time frame to accommodate everyone. The Log Cabin spot sounds good to me also. 

Now we need a general YES from everyone and we are in business.


----------



## Kosty

i was thinking like lets say be thier between 3-4 and we can have a truck show at 4:30


----------



## Pearcelawn

Cool with me. C'mon Buffalo/Rochester people!!


----------



## Earthscapes

Works good for me.


----------



## diehrd

I don't see that date as good or bad,,I should be able to make it..If my truck is out of shop  A hot 22yr old backed into me last night , So if the body shop can get her fixed in time i will be there ...


----------



## Pearcelawn

Since she wrecked your truck did she at least give you her # for a nite out? LOL:redbounce


----------



## diehrd

Pearcelawn;342673 said:


> Since she wrecked your truck did she at least give you her # for a nite out? LOL:redbounce


She was married :realmad: 22 with a perfect face and body,,,Driving a beat up 95 ford wagon.

So I was a gentleman.....Had truck 2 weeks never a scratch in 23 years of driving and I drive 50k a year...I am a bit pissed my record was broke,,she should at least have offered to blow me when she saw how distraught i was over my perfect record being taken away LOL .


----------



## Newdude

I can't come, but if you meet in Batavia, go to Miss Batavia Family Restaurant. Very excellent! 

Mark:bluebounc


----------



## Pearcelawn

diehrd;342674 said:


> She was married :realmad: 22 with a perfect face and body,,,Driving a beat up 95 ford wagon.
> 
> So I was a gentleman.....Had truck 2 weeks never a scratch in 23 years of driving and I drive 50k a year...I am a bit pissed my record was broke,,she should at least have offered to blow me when she saw how distraught i was over my perfect record being taken away LOL .


LMAO!!!!! Would have been nice if she at least offered!! Sorry 'bout the record.


----------



## grandview

I'll bump it . It's a week away.


----------



## diehrd

Grrrrr My truck goes to body shop on the second...I can almost guarantee they will not have it done by meet ...


----------



## Pearcelawn

I am in. Let's here how many are gonna show.


----------



## diehrd

Maybe one of ya can ride me out  I am open to show and possible my truck can be done by Friday


----------



## Kosty

diehrd if u need a ride. u can ride with me.

im in


----------



## oarwhat

Hey guys sorry I can't make that day maybe next year. Randy


----------



## grandview

Re-bump. Don't forget Jan 6th around 3-3:30 ?


----------



## diehrd

Kosty;344086 said:


> diehrd if u need a ride. u can ride with me.
> 
> im in


Ok cool Hopefully my Tahoe will be done by then,,,If not  thanks


----------



## Grn Mtn

what about:

mole, lumps, finnegan, snyps, farmer_01, dayspring services, chevy 1500, mrplowjr_ez_v, dieselman19, jtw...

just to name a few. And the other buffalo guy, I thought his shop is in Hamburg, real nice clean shop and he drives a dodge, he just upgraded from his 1500 to a 3500CTD? I can't believe I couldn't find his name:realmad:


----------



## grandview

Is his name Richard or something like that?


----------



## Grn Mtn

grandview;345441 said:


> Is his name Richard or something like that?


Its RideHard:bluebounc , boy that was killing me, now I know why I couldn't find him, he changed his screen name, Dang that through me for a loop. Have you contacted him?


----------



## grandview

No. I kept thinking it was Richard. I'll send something today.


----------



## snyps

I should be able to make it, I will have to play it by ear on that day. I hope to see all you there.


----------



## grandview

Daily bump. See you there.


----------



## mole

mole will not be there. son and daughter have hockey games.


----------



## grandview

Hope see everyone tomorrow! :waving:


----------



## Pearcelawn

With bells on!!!



O.K. not really. LOL


----------



## diehrd

SO how many are going and is it at 3:00 to 3:30 ? 

I need cigs ! And I got my hoe back...SO i can travel ...


----------



## Grn Mtn

I'll be there at 3, going to thundernationals at the bluecross arena with the kids on Sunday but the pit party is saturday at 5 so I might have to bug out early to make that.


----------



## diehrd

Wait this is tomorrow ??? Or today Friday ? If tomorrow i have daughter and cant make it


----------



## Pearcelawn

Diehrd, It is tomorrow. Sorry you can't go. I have only seen about 5 who are actually going to show. Hope it gets bigger!!

If your daughter is a teen ,let me know and I will bring my 15 year old. They can chat while all of us do.Just a thought.


----------



## diehrd

Pearcelawn;347571 said:


> Diehrd, It is tomorrow. Sorry you can't go. I have only seen about 5 who are actually going to show. Hope it gets bigger!!
> 
> If your daughter is a teen ,let me know and I will bring my 15 year old. They can chat while all of us do.Just a thought.


Nope she is 6...Imagine the chaos hat would cause..."Dad i am bored" I want to go LOL....


----------



## Got Grass?

I plan on making it so long as I feel a bit better.
Dr. diagnosed me with Inner & Outer ear infection, Ear canal & skin infection yesterday... Gotta get new pills cuz on these I cant be more than 3.2seconds away from the bathroom at any given time.... lol Wouldn't make for a plesant rip...


----------



## diehrd

I here eating grass helps...(LOL your name inspired that comment ha ha ha ha )


----------



## Pearcelawn

*Diehrd*- I could bring the 15 year old and the 2 1/2 year old boy and we could have a regular day care thing! The 15 year old could keep the chaos down to a minimum,right? Yea right!!LOL Again, sorry you can't go. I am looking forward to meeting as many as I can.

*Got grass*- I had that inner/outer thing about 5 years ago. It sucks big time. Mine hurt like hell. Hope you feel better soon.

Is everyone who makes it bringing the plows with them? I know there is no snow but we could line 'em up for a pic to be put on here!


----------



## Grn Mtn

Pearcelawn;347646 said:


> *Diehrd*- I could bring the 15 year old and the 2 1/2 year old boy and we could have a regular day care thing! The 15 year old could keep the chaos down to a minimum,right? Yea right!!LOL Again, sorry you can't go. I am looking forward to meeting as many as I can.
> 
> *Got grass*- I had that inner/outer thing about 5 years ago. It sucks big time. Mine hurt like hell. Hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Is everyone who makes it bringing the plows with them? I know there is no snow but we could line 'em up for a pic to be put on here!


Definately bring the plow- hell thats part of the whole experience, look at one anothers set-up- great idea on the picture, I'll bring the camera, maybe even a couple of the kids?


----------



## Pearcelawn

I will be bringing my camera too. It is not a great one so we can see whose pics come out better and use those.

The only child I may bring is the 15 year old. The little one still sleeps in the afternoon (thank God). It gives the rest of the family time to recover from the morning with him!! LOL


----------



## Grn Mtn

diehrd;347572 said:


> Nope she is 6...Imagine the chaos hat would cause..."Dad i am bored" I want to go LOL....


I'll bring my (almost) 6 year old, he can dazzle your daughter with his 3rd grade math skills


----------



## grandview

Now we know who figures out all the sf for those estimates!


----------



## Pearcelawn

Lol!! Lol!!


----------



## Earthscapes

I'm leaving the kids at home, but i'll swing by the shop and grab the plow. Cya round 3

Keith


----------



## snyps

Plows?

Well lets see my chevy big block gets 8.9 mpg on the road, 5 with plow. This is gonna cost me a tank of gas to get out there.. haha


----------



## grandview

With no snow it was time anyway to empty it out and get some fresh gas in it.


----------



## snyps

I put 2-3 tanks in it a week, even when it doesn't snow. I need to just to drive the 7 miles to and from work during the week.


----------



## Pearcelawn

I guess I am the lucky one with the small truck and the Sno Way. Not sure of the mileage yet because of the no snow thing and the plow is brand new. 

Not so bad having the small truck now!!!


----------



## Earthscapes

Snyps,

Thats insane. My old 02' 8.1L used to get 11 around town and 12-13 on the highway. Stay off the rev limiter lol


----------



## snyps

Earthscapes;347790 said:


> Snyps,
> 
> Thats insane. My old 02' 8.1L used to get 11 around town and 12-13 on the highway. Stay off the rev limiter lol


Wish that was the problem. 8.9 is the best around town, best on highway was 11 and that was at 55.


----------



## Kosty

well im going to do my best to make it, i got to finsh putting a leaf spring in one of my semi's. Had to drive out to buffalo to get one bc our lovely thruway springs sold mine on me.:angry: Roland call me in the morn. what time u leaving. Wanna ride together,


----------



## grandview

I may not make today just got back from the nursing because my mother in law died tonight.I'm still going to try to make it. The rest of the family is coming from out of town so nothing is happening today. Hope to see you there.:salute:


----------



## Pearcelawn

Condolences on your mom in law. Hope to see you there still. If not,next time.


----------



## grandview

I'll see everybody there.


----------



## grandview

Well, just got back home had a good time.Now I can match up the names and faces. Hope the pictures come out good.


----------



## Pearcelawn

I agree it was a good time. The wings were awesome. Setting was good too. Already looking forward to the next one!!!


----------



## Kosty

yea it was fun we should of done it earlier in the day to get some better pics. Next time we need to do a truck show. 

hey pearce, i couldnt believe that ranger could keep up with me on the highway. pretty impressive for a ranger.


----------



## Pearcelawn

Thanks. It also got 20 mpg! Gotta love it!


----------



## Kosty

Pearcelawn;348351 said:


> Thanks. It also got 20 mpg! Gotta love it!


yea like i was saying im hoping that next season i can afford to add another truck or two the fleet and one of them will be something that size. either a ranger or a tacoma or a jeep. i want to really get into the park ave and se city and a truck like that would be nice. 
I would be intrested in those mowing contracts. and ill pass u some of the one i dont want, after i go threw my list. hey i might have a plow job i can sub for u no that i think of it. its up in ur neck of the woods of culver.


----------



## Pearcelawn

I will be sure to let you know how it works out. Maybe Tuesday we might get some snow. Yea right!!

Give me the address here or pm me and I will go take a look. Shouldn't be a problem.Culver is easy.

I will let you know in a bit about the Penfield accts. I have not made a final decision but I am 99% sure they are gone.


----------



## Earthscapes

Yes it was a good time. Nice meeting you guys. We'll have to do it again. btw the stag was a blast, from what I recall lol.


----------



## Grn Mtn

*pictures of the meet and greet*

like kosty said, its too bad we didn't take any picts during the day, and it would have been great to check out everybody's stuff, ah well, with the way this winter is going we will have to do it again.

Had a great time, excellent location, the wings were good:yow!:


----------



## Kosty

ill post the ones i got tommarow


----------



## Got Grass?

I had a great time for the couple min's everyone was still there... lol
Wish I could have gotten there earlier & next time I will. Exelent location.


----------



## Pearcelawn

My pics did not come out good (cheap camera) but the video of all the trucks with the lights going was pretty cool.I will see if I can get it on here tonight.


----------



## snyps

Nice to meet everyone. Fun to get together to talk about business, trucks, etc.

Pics came out better then I thought they would have seeing how late it was.


----------



## Grn Mtn

If I thought about it I could have done an old RIT trick, just put the bulb on like a 1 minute exposure and grab my extra flash and run along each truck and pop the flash. It would have looked like daytime and yet you wouldn't see me in it


----------

